# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تغییر نظام آموزشی

## Soroush313

سلام
یه سوال 
باجه های رفع نقص میتونن نظام آموزش رو از جدید به قدیم یا بالعکس تغییر بدن؟

----------

